# Eye discharge....



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have noticed that past few mornings some of the goats have had greenish/white/yellow eye discharge. It has been raining alot lately which they are not used to because it has been bone dry. Anything I should do about it??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nothing that i know of. It happends from time to time with my Mia and she is no worse the wear. Watch for signs of a cold though so some nutri drench to build their systems (especially before the big move) would be a good idea


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

we have experienced gooby eyes in the past ,,the goats did not have a temp and were eating and drinking fine (not sick) we always feel it's a (cold in the eye) .......rinse out the eye and wipe it clean,then in a syringe put PenG in it,, then remove needle,,,,,put a few drops in the eye 1 to 2x a day, treat the other eye just for GP,,, for 4 days and it should clear up.................let us know


----------



## Nigie Girl (Oct 20, 2007)

as long as their temperature is fine and they're not itching their eyes, it is most likely because they have a slight cold or congestion because of the weather.


----------

